# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Barragem do alto lindoso (río Limia)

## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os copio un enlace portugúes (http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogs...o-lindoso.html) donde podéis ver unas impresionantes fotos aéreas del barragem dos alto lindoso (río Limia-Lima en portugués); a continuación, las fotos:











Y aquí, su ubicación geográfica:



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (09-feb-2014),JMTrigos (09-feb-2014)

----------

